# Rain update swap meet cancelled!



## acurint (Mar 13, 2022)

RAIN ALERT UPDATE!! To all swap vendors, due to forecasted rain overnight Friday evening and showers Saturday morning, we have to CANCEL our second annual swap and shop vintage bicycle meet. We will be working on a future date in the meanwhile and thanks for your support.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 13, 2022)

acurint said:


> The Hooligan's Bicycle Club announces the second annual Northern California shop and swap meet at the California automobile museum. If you attended last year then know there were tons of sellers. Pre-registration required and all sellers will receive a wristband allowing them access to the restroom facilities of the museum. Hope to see you there.
> 
> View attachment 1588069



How do I sign up ?

Rafael


----------



## acurint (Mar 13, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> How do I sign up ?
> 
> Rafael



I'm putting interested people's names down and once we reach 30 sellers that will be it. You are listed my friend.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 14, 2022)

acurint said:


> I'm putting interested people's names down and once we reach 30 sellers that will be it. You are listed my friend.



Thank you very much 

~Rafael ~


----------



## Livmojoe (Mar 14, 2022)

Eric, put me down for a spot.  Thanks


----------



## acurint (Mar 14, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> Eric, put me down for a spot.  Thanks



You're in.


----------

